# Old Watch Sunday



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think I'll wear my Lanco Flying Saucer this morning:










Cheers


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At the moment I'm wearing this Timex


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sea-Gull, all original


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

A Waltham today..................










Alexus


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

1960 Roamer Rotodate.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

UNIC for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Services for me.... ( Nice UNIC Paul, love those hands)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Garrard this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Morning all,

One of Roy's today- (creep,creep, creep)










Rabbit


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This 60s Rolex today


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

no old for me still on the limes







,some great old watches .would like to see movement shots of all of them , i think an auto post of the movemment in these older watch threads should be a prerequisite as some of these have as much work inside as out


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> UNIC for me.


Truly amazing!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bit'o'bling for me.

Star trek cased accuquartz with genuine cubic zirconium!










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy Thats stunning! Way cool!









What did I wear today... er... nothing...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Old Timex salvaged from the car boot sale this morrning


















MIKE


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

pugster said:


> no old for me still on the limes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go, I'll be the first to oblige.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today. If anyone has any info about the Zenith/Allegro brand and connection I'd love to know more.




























Cheers

Gary


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

A pocket watch today for a change - not that old though; around 1963-64









OMEGA Pocket Watch, cal. 161 ( those dark "wave" patterns on the dial are reflections )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Started the morning off with an old Russkie









*Vostok,`Сделано в СССР, `cal 2416 21 Jewel Automatic c1970`s/`80`s*










Have since swapped over to a couple of yanks









*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, Cal.505 7 Jewels c1965*










*Benrus @1954,USA, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K Gold Filled Case*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention the Benrus is now on one of Roy`s excellent brown Perlon braided straps









I must get round to taking some photo`s of the watches I`ve used these straps on


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This Tell today...



Can anybody date the movement, marked BH DH 2472? Thanks..


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped back to another old Russkie....

*Sekonda Deluxe 18 Jewels c1969*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

and this one....

*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602, c1950`s?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

knuteols said:


> A pocket watch today for a change - not that old though; around 1963-64
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nice omega - I kwew there were pocket watches out there somewhere









Rabbit


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


> I think I'll wear my Lanco Flying Saucer this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here's the movement:










Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> and this one....
> 
> *ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602, c1950`s?*


приятный часы товарищ!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > and this one....
> ...


 Thank you, it is rather nice









Especially at 99p from Ebay


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> UNIC for me.


Picture of movement from UNIC...a Landeron 4750.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ said:


> Garrard this morning.


Lovely...rings all my bells; right age, gold case, automatic, fine dial/hands design. Very, very nice.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > Thank you, it is rather nice
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Благодарю


----------

